# Panasonic Viera ST60 audio out help?



## torta (Jul 11, 2013)

I have trouble getting audio out from Panasonic Viera ST60. 

There seems to be just "digital out" option for connecting to the hifi amp? Or am I missing something?

Are there any other options (beside headphone out)?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't believe there are other options for the ST. You can however use the optical output to go to an optical-to-analog converter if you need analog outputs. Note also, that the digital output will not provide multichannel options from HDMI inputs (e.g., BD player). It mixes multichannel HDMI audio down to two tracks. CNET just did an article on this relative to getting audio to a soundbar:

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7-57615451-221/20-tvs-tested-which-sets-can-pass-surround-sound-to-a-sound-bar/


----------

